# Little Miss Priss......



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Is in the transition from puppy pads to the great outdoors. However, this is posing somewhat of a challenge because she doesnt' like the wet grass. ESPECIALLY in the morning!

This morning I stayed out with her for 20 minutes and she was begging to go inside and use the pad because she doesn't like getting her feet wet? **scratches head**

YES, this is the same dog that seems to enjoy her baths and swims in the pool. What gives?

So my husband had the idea to take the pad and put it on the deck. She went on the pad, on the deck......But to me, this seems counterproductive?

If I start putting the pad on the lawn, won't she just "expect" that...all the time?

I should add, we don't have this problem when its sunny and the grass is dry, she'll go outside and potty, no problemo.

But the rain.....forget it! I can't even get her out the door!!

Advice?

If I don't get this nipped in the bud soon, she will NEVER make it through a winter! :smow: 

Thanks,
Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Whoops! I just realized I put this in Puppy area and not Training.

Sorry about that!

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine still wont go in wet grass, unless its snowing???? Um ok, we live in Texas. HAHA I have to pick them up and carry them to a dry spot. 
If its raining, we just put a lot of pee pads down. STOGIE is awful, if I put him down in the grass, he stands there and stares at me with his feet frozen like he cant move, then he darts for the house.

So I have no advice, other than I feel your pain!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty hates wet grass also, unless the sprinklers are on:suspicious: . She absolutely hates to go out to do her business in the rain. We have to watch her or put out the pee pads or she'll go in the house. Fortunately this is Arizona so it's not a big problem.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh!! That Is EXACTLY the look I get! Like she will just "freeze", like she can't move her feet and look at me like "you aren't serious"!!!! lol

I am wondering if I'll be using the pads FOREVER??

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think it is because she is young . I remember Asta did not like to get his feet wet either except sprinkler feet . he did go in the wet grass eventually as he got older.. .
I am the one who does not like them in the wet grass - they get wet and their coats get tangled . I would prefer the pee pee pads . we are in transtion right now . cosmo is 11 months and doing quite well . The kitchen remodel forces us to forgo pee pee pads .. 
I think boys are different from girls . Tulip does not like the grass as much either she prefers to go on the concrete . Asta always thought she was nuts he would head for the grass right away .. 
also a question do you take her there with a leash or do you just pkunk her down and tell her to go . You should do it on a leash like you are walking here so she gets used to it ..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My guys dont particularly like it either, they wont go off the walkway, but I either pull them onto the lawn - or place them, and then they go as they figure "Im wet already!"


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus first pee every morning is on the concrete because He doesn't want to get his paws wet in the morning. The rest of the day it doesn't seem to matter. I think thetransition from the warm bed to the cold wet grass is too much for him.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Boy sometimes I wish I had this problem, I am not very fond of the RLH game in wet grass @ 5:00 a.m. before my first cup of coffee. Especially when they decide they are going to ignore my touch command (step on towel so I can dry feet) and RLH right to the living room, on to the couch and off then back to the kitchen… grrr. I knew there was another reason why I was waiting for new furniture till Monte is trained thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I never really thought of it before.......but I guess Quincy is that way too!He pottys on the step/sidewalk area in the rain/snow etc.It is frustrating :frusty: for us,because we have to step there,but it's making sense now!:duh:Hot summer days/nice days/no problem :becky:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

It is in the genes. No wet bellies. Smarty will not, I mean will Not, go in the wet grass at all. She will go to the edge of the woods in the dark rather that get her belly wet. I do hope it is her belly not her feet, I just knew she would grow out of it. If it is raining (I wish), she will walk on the rock wall rather than go in the grass, she even hangs her butt off to poop:jaw:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

I'm kinda glad to know that Gucci isn't just being a primadonna! lol, However, I seriously doubt now that this is something she will grow out of. 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Dreamer too will NOT go on wet grass. She will look at me like i am crazy. I put her on th grass & she will just stand there then dart for the door. Summer here in VA always has damp grass in the a.m, so i gave up. She is 6 years old. She uses a litter box(she pees too much for pee pads).
Tripp will go out in the snow, ice, pouring rain etc...but he wont go out unless i am with him. So here i am, 4:00 a.m standing in the pouring rain so my dog can pee. All i can say is....It MUST be love!!:rain:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

hello lovelies! have you all missed me??! Capote and I are vacationing near boston presently so I havn't had much time to post. Right now I'm posting on my phone while I ride the train back home! 
Capote is doing well...the initiial trip through the air port was excrutiating...what with the delays and all the strange people wanting to pet capote and shove their hands in his face...even if he was growling at them! I kept him in his bag as much as I could, but let him out sometimes to stretch. 
He's adjusted well now and is totally cool with my whole family including my 2 year old nephew so that says a lot!
As for wet grass capote won't go in it either...unless he has to go poo and only then I have to be standing in said wet grass right along with him! 
He's got 'go pee' down though. When I was in atlanta during my layover I took him out to go potty. there was no grass, only cement...and when I told him 'go pee' he looked up at me as if to say...'are you serious...? ...here...?' ..but then he went...lol...guess he had to go bad enough!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Where near Boston are you? I live about min. away.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

right now I'm staying with my dad in attleboro. Tomorrow is the red sox yankees game which is the whole reason I came up! I'm oober excited! And I'm talkin' like a local again! 

When I get back to texas they're gonna be like..'..wtf is wicked?'


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL thats wicked cool... Lucky you to get tickets to a red sox game, they are getting harder & harder to get. Hope you have lots of fun. Go Sox..
I live in Lowell, about an hour from your dads. I did not realize you are from MA, how long are you out for?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy wouldn't go in the wet grass or out in the rain when he was a young puppy. As he got older, he could care less about the wet grass and is only too happy to run in it. As to rain, it has to be a downpour for him not to want to go out.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

oh believe me I PAID for those tickets. They were 'wicked' expensive. I bought them online..so I paid more than quadruple the price they were actually worth. 

I'm here till monday of next week..then it's back to work and back to texas!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

When i read about people getting up at 4 am i am really counting my blessings .
Cosmo & Ahnold sleep into almost 6 am .. The other day we slept until 8 am . The kitchen redo has created some challenges but I can certainly relate to the wet grass thing . They are now sleeping together in a seperate room and seem quite content . No need to listen to us snore anymore I guess .. it is now there rooom and they nap there are the reconstruction was so-oo nosy no way anyone could nap .. 
Once they are up - potty is a bit of a challenge as they do not want to do anything except maybe we could run like heck for a while ..


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thankfully my puppies dont EVER wake us up. Thats just the time i have to get up & get ready for work. On days off they are always just waiting patiently for us to get up but never make a peep!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kara, I agree with Leeann- perhaps you could count it as a blessing in disguise. My boys seem to not notice the rain. Jasper comes in looking like a mud pie, and Cash is just as dirty except you can't see it on him, needless to say--- I get mud, leaves and twigs everywhere even though I wipe them down. If outside in good weather is not a problem- could you just put down a pad when it rains? Gucci looks so nice in clean in all her pictures---

Cash will pee either outside or in the potty room with pads - but Jassy will hold it until we take him out.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

:biggrin1: Yoda will not go on wet grass he dont like to get wet period no way no way he says he will hold it for ever. I even had to put up a beach umbrella for him to go potty now spoiled it that when we moved into our place it was 100% gravel which is nice but I love grass so I have a 3 feet wide by 25 feet long strip of grass that I put in once I got yoda its right off the patio .


----------

